# mpg123 can't work



## rill (Dec 17, 2009)

My system is: FreeBSD amd64 8.0-RELEASE
mpg123 version 1.9.1

When I play mp3 music, meet following error message:

```
%mpg123 85.mp3 
[module.c:138] error: Failed to open module oss: file not found
[audio.c:180] error: Unable to find a working output module in this list: oss
[audio.c:527] error: Failed to open audio output module
[mpg123.c:779] error: Failed to initialize output, goodbye.
```

Other, mpg321 and xmms work fine.


----------



## oliverh (Dec 18, 2009)

Same here. AMD64, FreeBSD 8.0 stable



> [module.c:138] error: Failed to open module oss: file not found
> [audio.c:180] error: Unable to find a working output module in this list: oss
> [audio.c:527] error: Failed to open audio output module
> [mpg123.c:779] error: Failed to initialize output, goodbye.



But usually I use mpg321. You should file a pr.


----------



## rill (Dec 21, 2009)

/usr/ports/audio/mpg123/Makefile have bug:
comment for this line:
#CONFIGURE_ENV= CONFIG_SHELL=${SH} CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -I${LOCALBASE}/include" LDFLAGS="-L${LOCALBASE}/lib"

now, mpg123 can work.


mpg123 version 1.9.1 and mpg123 version 1.10.0: manual cofignue and make, work well.

```
% ./configure
% make
```


----------



## knarf (Jan 4, 2010)

Quick and dirty linuxlike "solution" (the more symlinks, the better):


```
cd /usr/lib
ln -fs /usr/local/lib/mpg123/* .
```

But why is oss the one and only audio-method now? And why is there is no RUN_DEPENDS on it?


```
CONFIGURE_ARGS= --with-audio=oss \
                --with-default-audio=oss
```

And why does oss depend on gtk-bloatware just for two kernel modules loaded by simple shellscripts?


```
USE_GNOME=      gtk20
```

gtk won't build if WITHOUT_X11=YES is set in /etc/make.conf (cairo-xlib will be missing), but that's another story. 

I use mpg123 for playing music for ages, still on a PII-333.


----------



## fonz (Jan 4, 2010)

knarf said:
			
		

> I use mpg123 for playing music for ages,


Same here. I Occasionally use(d) x11amp and its successor xmms, but I still often fall back on mpg123 and should really shake the dust off that ncurses jukebox frontend app I wrote for it.

On my new netbook mpg123 works like a charm, without any OSS errors. Apparently this is something that concerns amd64 but not i386, which strikes me as kinda odd.

Alphons


----------



## crsd (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks like it's libtool issue, after all. From mpg123 1.10.0 Changelog:

```
Make modules work with libtool-2.2.6b .
```

I've attached a patch updating mpg123 to 1.10.0, works for me on -CURRENT/amd64.


----------



## knarf (Jan 4, 2010)

crs, thanks for that, mpg123 1.10.0 does now find its libraries in /usr/local/lib/mpg123 without the need of symlinks.

And I misunderstood the --with-default-audio=oss option, this has nothing to do with ports/audio/oss. mpg123 still works with the sound.ko and snd_*.ko.


----------



## novel@ (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello,

The update to 1.10.0 has been committed, hope it fixed the problem.


----------



## oliverh (Jan 4, 2010)

Works like a charm.


----------



## novel@ (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok, great. Sorry for the delay with the fix.


----------

